# SCHWINN prewar girls tank



## Jose (Oct 1, 2011)

I need a 1938-40 girls tank. I think they're called hanging tank? If anybody knows of someone selling....Please thank you
Oh last I saw that someone called it a prewar HOLLYWOOD drop tank?


----------



## J.C. (Oct 1, 2011)

*There were a few types of prewar girls tanks.  There was the Hollywood version, which was a bit more square up top and had NO hole in the tank for a horn button.  Then there was the DX version, which was a bit more streamlined but did have a hole for a horn button.  Both of those were HANGING tanks, meaning they hung from the top bar of the frame using straps or clamps.  Then you had the later prewar early post war clam shell tank, which mounted on either side of the frame and was held together by screws.  Let us know exactly which one so there is no confusion.  I may have a few*


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 1, 2011)

J.C. is probably the BIGGEST girl's prewar tank collectors in the hobby.  He has probably 50, maybe more.  He loves girl's bikes.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 1, 2011)

*Yes, this is true.  I remember when I helped Amron (a.k.a. VintageSchwinn) get his rider for the Gay Pride Parade in Portland last year.  It was a Slik Chik if memory serves me correctly?  Did you ever find the Flower Banana Seat you were looking to get for it?  I thought the Persons seat fit your physique better as they are a bit wider.  Nonetheless, a very cute little pink bike.  It suited him quite well.*


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2011)

J.C. You seem to bring out the worst in people. Have you ever stopped to consider why this might be? From what I know of him, I'm pretty sure that Amron is a really nice guy, and I know for a fact that I am. Please stop turning us into ugly people.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> J.C. You seem to bring out the worst in people. Have you ever stopped to consider why this might be? From what I know of him, I'm pretty sure that Amron is a really nice guy, and I know for a fact that I am. Please stop turning us into ugly people.




*Never said anything bad or negative toward you, or anyone else for that matter.  It is called a sense of humor.  I am just trying to add a bit of levity to the discussions we have here on the CABE.  Didn't know it was a stuffy message board.  Sometimes, it feels like it.  I have been in the hobby for many a year and this is supposed to be fun.  AARON is actually my best friend, thus the poke he took at me and the one I gave back to him.  Sorry if it offended you in some way.*


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2011)

I"m KIDDING!!! I guess it just didn't come off. Sorry, but I really was KIDDING. Just going off of the back and forth you and I had going for the past week or so. Besides I thought it was funny the way you spelled Amron. I'll probably be calling him that in my head forever now. I'm sorry if you took my post the wrong way, I really didn't mean it that way.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> I"m KIDDING!!! I guess it just didn't come off. Sorry, but I really was KIDDING. Just going off of the back and forth you and I had going for the past week or so. Besides I thought it was funny the way you spelled Amron. I'll probably be calling him that in my head forever now. I'm sorry if you took my post the wrong way, I really didn't mean it that way.




*PHEW!  I thought we had another "My mother lives above MY basement" collectors out there.  Lord knows we have our share.  Welcome to the club!*


----------



## Jose (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what I'm looking for.... The  hanging tank w/strap horn or no horn but I want louvers


----------



## J.C. (Oct 2, 2011)

Jose said:


> This is what I'm looking for....




*Um....well, you're looking for an invisible tank?  Don't see anything
*


----------



## Jose (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sorry.... trouble down loading


----------



## J.C. (Oct 2, 2011)

*No worries*


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 2, 2011)

You know what's HILARIOUS???!!  The green Hollywood you pictured is my former bike....guess who ended up with that tank ?!?!!!  Yes, J.C. himself!!!  lol


----------



## J.C. (Oct 2, 2011)

*I have both.  Without the horn hole is more expensive.  PM me your email addy and I will get you pics.*


----------



## Jose (Oct 2, 2011)

That's cool! I just found that pix on GOOGLE.....Really like the green 1


----------



## Jose (Oct 2, 2011)

*Cool*

You guy's are a cool group! Thank's for all the info, and pointing me to the right direction = )


----------

